# Cómo sacar la chispa del contacto del relé



## guitarmen (Jun 13, 2011)

hola, estoy haciendo un proyecto para controlar un motor con un pic. el asunto es que me di cuenta de que el pic se reseteaba cada vez que el rele producia una chispa despues de cerrar sus contactos, para alimentar al motor. 

e leido bastantes foros donde mencionan el tema, generalmente se dice que para atenuar la chispa se usa un condensador de 100 nF/400 Volt en serie con una resistencia de 100 ohm/1watt, entre los contactos del rele. pero el problema se soluciona pero parcialmente, ya que las chispas igual salen en algunas ocaciones.

*ES*toy usando un rele 12 volt dc 16 amp y un motor de 230 volt ac 260 Watt

alguna solucion tienen para sacarle la chispa al contacto del rele?

saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 13, 2011)

> alguna solucion tienen para sacarle la chispa al contacto del rele?



seguramente alimentas el rele con la misma fuente que al micro.... verdad???

intenta alimentarlo con otra fuente...


----------



## ls2k (Jun 13, 2011)

es casi imposible evitar la chispa si estas trabajando con reles, ni siquiera con contactores se puede hacer, lo de la red rc (snubber) en serie, sirve, pero nunca lograrás eliminar del todo la chispa, lo unico sería que usases relés de estado sólido o triacs en su defecto


----------



## pandacba (Jun 13, 2011)

guitarmen dijo:


> hola, estoy haciendo un proyecto para controlar un motor con un pic. el asunto es que me di cuenta de que el pic se reseteaba cada vez que el rele producia una chispa despues de cerrar sus contactos, para alimentar al motor.
> 
> e leido bastantes foros donde mencionan el tema, generalmente se dice que para atenuar la chispa se usa un condensador de 100 nF/400 Volt en serie con una resistencia de 100 ohm/1watt, entre los contactos del rele. pero el problema se soluciona pero parcialmente, ya que las chispas igual salen en algunas ocaciones.
> 
> ...


manejas el realy directo del puerto o via transistor? le pusiste el diodo en paralelo a la bobina y con el cátodo hacia la fuente?


----------



## guitarmen (Jun 13, 2011)

voy a intentar lo *QUE* me dijo lubeck pero como lo hago para aislar fuentes ? alguna idea ?

lei por hay que se le puede poner un varistor, sera cierto que elimina la chispa?

de otra forma, si no puedo sacar la chispa definitivamente, como puedo dejar que el pic quede protegido ante esos chispasos del rele?

saludos



pandacba dijo:


> manejas el realy directo del puerto o via transistor? le pusiste el diodo en paralelo a la bobina y con el cátodo hacia la fuente?


 
del pic va a un optocoplador y hay va a un transistor *QUE* alimenta la bobina del rele *QUE* tiene en sus extremos un diodo tal como tu me dices


----------



## pandacba (Jun 13, 2011)

podes subir un esquema de todo tu montaje?


----------



## betodj (Jun 13, 2011)

Te preocupa la chispa (circuito de potencia) o el resteo del PIC (circuito de control).

1)Para quitar o disminuir la chispa: disminuir la corriente requerida por la carga/cambiar rele con mayor capacidad de corriente de platinos, / poner redes snnuber/poner en cascada con el rele un contactor o arrancador.

2) Para evitar el reseteo del PIC.: has como dice lubeck (alimenta el rele con otra fuente de mayor amperaje.) (no olvides empalmar el referencial a masa de ambas fuentes). Tambien debes utilizar una buena fuente para el circuito de control (debe contener: redes snuber,varistores,filtro EMI para evitar los transitorios de la linea, ademas de buena regulacion)


Un saludo..


----------



## Scooter (Jun 14, 2011)

¿Que chispa, la de los contactos o la de la bobina?
Para la de la bobina es imprescindible un diodo volante.
Para la de los contactos es poco importante, probablemente el pic se resetea por usar una fuente de mala calidad...


----------



## guitarmen (Jun 14, 2011)

betodj dijo:


> Te preocupa la chispa (circuito de potencia) o el resteo del PIC (circuito de control).
> 
> 1)Para quitar o disminuir la chispa: disminuir la corriente requerida por la carga/cambiar rele con mayor capacidad de corriente de platinos, / poner redes snnuber/poner en cascada con el rele un contactor o arrancador.
> 
> ...


 
las dos cosas me preocupan con respecto al circuito de control y potencia, por que la chispa de los contactos del rele perjudica al pic resetandolo.
efectivamente hoy dia le puse un filtro emi, una red snuber y una buena regulacion, el problema se atenua pero aun sigue. 

yo *C*reo *QUE* la solucion no va por apagar la chispa (es imposible eliminarla por completo), sino que por estabilizar el pic para que no se resetee.



Scooter dijo:


> ¿Que chispa, la de los contactos o la de la bobina?
> Para la de la bobina es imprescindible un diodo volante.
> Para la de los contactos es poco importante, probablemente el pic se resetea por usar una fuente de mala calidad...


 
la chispa de los contactos de la bobina Scooter


----------



## lubeck (Jun 14, 2011)

> yo *C*reo *que* la solucion no va por apagar la chispa (es imposible eliminarla por completo),



EXACTAMENTE.....

que paso con lo de la fuente?.... funciono??

otra que me acorde es que pongas oscilador ttl, en lugar del clasico cristal con los capacitores.. y claro los filtros al micro..., los puertos que no ocupes ponlos como de entrada y aterrizalos con una resistencia de 4k7...

Por favor escribe como un adulto... amenos que no lo seas... y aun asi intentalo...

Mmm y al mclr que resistencia le pones????


----------



## Scooter (Jun 15, 2011)

Me parece que es problema de una fuente de baja calidad, mejórala y el funcionamiento mejorará.
Varisores a la entrada suelen dar una gran diferencia.


----------



## guitarmen (Jun 15, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> EXACTAMENTE.....
> 
> que paso con lo de la fuente?.... funciono??
> 
> ...


 

cuales son los osciladores ttl??


----------



## lubeck (Jun 15, 2011)

estos.............................
http://www.luisdigital.com/tienda/product_info.php?products_id=79&osCsid=3ub99lnk6beu0ira5t4bh8lnp3

he comparado con un frecuenciometro el colocar uno normal y un ttl y el normal varia mucho la frecuencia... el ttl nein...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 15, 2011)

(imaginen la musiquita de cancion de cancha de futbol ) 

*no se ve .. el circuito no se ve !!!!*
*porque es que no se ve ?? por que ee no se ve !!!!!*

yo hice varios y varios circuistos con cop8 y con pic.... y muchos mas que varios con Cmos y salvo cuando me inicie a los 11 meses de edad nunca mas tuve problemas y no ponia tantas ni grandes cosas.

pero aca en el foro todo es "magia y misterio" .
se resetea el pic pero no ponen el esquema.

ya no es como antes, ahora todo el circuito esta dentro del micro, es un programa, asi que poner el puñetero esquema del pic con su fuente , salidas y demas no es "mostrar " el ciruito.
no hace falta que digas que hace ni que haras, ... una salida a rele o 2 , unos leds, y lo que sea, podes decir que es otra cosa o lo que sea.

lo que no comprendo es por que :

*no se ve .. el circuito no se ve !!!!*
*porque es que no se ve ?? por que ee no se ve !!!!!*

si la salida resetea al pic es todo un conjunto :
el rele de salida mete un ruido que activa justo al reset, o al power on ?? o anda a saber que .
lo que no entiendo es comop uno entra a preguntar esto y no pone :

*no se ve .. el circuito no se ve !!!!*
*porque es que no se ve ?? por que ee no se ve !!!!!*

quizas sea una tontera, pero asi estan todos adivinando , suponiendo que esa tontera no esta.
cuantos he leido que ponen la salida de el pic o otro ci directo a la carga, o que las entradas sin R-pullup o down .....
tantas "obviedades ...........
como pretende el que pregunta que lso demas adivinen que es lo que hizo .

o solo yo no veo ni un puñetero esquema ???

es facil que deduzcas por donde viene la cosa a veces es mas electricidad que electronica, pero no es un foro de lengua esto, yo .... y disculpa , si no queres no me des bola, pero cuando no ponen ni un miserable esquema ......


----------



## lubeck (Jun 15, 2011)

> o solo yo no veo ni un puñetero esquema ???





es que ya se sabe fer... todos... los esquemas son lo mismo y seguramente lo copio de algun lado... y a la hora de que vea como rayos se conecta un oscilador TTL va a ver todo lo que esta haciendo mal en uno nuevo.... no es necesario que nosotros o por lo menos yo vea el esquema... ahora que si lo sube algun experto...le puede decir realmente que esta haciendo mal....


----------



## fernandob (Jun 15, 2011)

es que un experto no tiene este tipo de problemas.

igual te voy a ser sincero, yo use osc RC o cristal comun ......si me decis oscilador TTL pienso en 2 compuertas TTL y no en ese producto que pusiste ahi..... ni sabia que habia .. espero que no me manden al jardin de infantes de nuevo .......o ...no se........anda a saber , en la salita de jardin siempre estan las maestritas jovencitas y tiernitas...... ...

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_OsciladoresCristal8.asp

asi que no es un cristal.....tramposo ......es un chip con cristal adentro.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 16, 2011)

> asi que no es un cristal.....tramposo ......es un chip con cristal adentro.


Sip... por eso dije oscilador TTL y no cristal TTL 


y podria aventurarme a asegurar que su configuración interna seria algo como esto... o por lo menos su equivalente economico... pero en eso estoy... estudiando esos bichos...


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Jun 16, 2011)

muy buenas las sugerencias, ademas de ello, ami me paso, tube que colocarle siempre un diodo en polarizacion inversa, entre los extremos de la bobina del rele , asi se extingue la alta tension del transitorio cuado el transistor que exita al rele pasa al estado de corte.

como precausion ademas de las recomendaciones de usar otra fuente de potencia como uds lo indican, hagolo mismo con la red snuber.

tambien si es presiso coloco el diodo en inversa entre el colector y emisor del transistor que exita el rele.

del micro pic al rele se puede colocar tambien un acoplamiento con opto acoplador, para aislacion electrica y sepAracion completa del pic al transistor y rele.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 16, 2011)

La fuente, la fuente, la fuente, la fuente, la fuente, mira la fuente
Pon varistores entre F-N, F-pe, N-pe quita el 7805, y pon un LM323 mira los condensadores, pon los pequeños y los grandes, los de 100k entre + y - de cada IC...
Prueba con una fuente comercial de calidad/ la mejor que encuentres, si con eso va ya sabes de que es.

El diodo volante es absolutamente imprescindible.

¿Es imprescindible un relé?, con un triac disparado en el cruce por cero tendrás muchos menos problemas y en general es mas barato, por supuesto disparado con un moc 3041 o semejante. Si la carga es inductiva, red snubber.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 16, 2011)

En todo lo que se ha mencionado, nadie ha puesto, que en la entrada, si o si debe haber un filtro EMI
Por otro lado los PIC en ambientes ruidosos no se comportan como los motorola por ejemplo
Tampoco nadie se da cuenta que la mejor fomr de ailar de la red un micro es una fuente sms

En una oportunida en ocasión de cambiar la vieje electrónica de una guillotiena, le hicieron un equipo basado en pic, en el laoboratorio funiconaba joya, pero en la máquina nunca funciono, terminaron comprando un equipo, y al traerlo tal como lo preveia habia un micro motorola, con una fuente sencilla, nada del otro mundo, y ese equipo jamás tuvo problemas....

AL ver eso, la misma persona realizo el trabajo sobre un HC11, y para su gran sorpresa, con ese nunca tuvo problemas...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 16, 2011)

al muere con los PIC con ese comentario.

aunque en verdad creo que es solo experiencia , dudo que todo el micro no pueda comportarse adecuadamente en ambientes ruidosos, en la web de microchip hay muchas notas que uno nunca mira.

a mi me han llegado muchas placas con pics ......de linea blanca y les dire que es para caerse de culo Y ANDAN BIEN DE BIEN .
y les contare algunas cosas de elloas.
por linea blanca me refiero a lavarropas y heladeras , equipos alimentadosc on cable finito y motores que arrancan.

1 -- fuente a capacitor, asi que .... de fuente poderosa ni hablamos
2--- sin nada de aislacion ni optos ni nada, que si saco el circuito y lo cuelgo se caen de culo  por lo horribles, les llega una fase al pic directa.
3 -- entradas que van directas o casi a pines que luego salen a otras partes del equipo .
4 -- no me acuerdo que otra asquerosidad que me sorprendio .. pero hace mucho que ya no me meto en eso, desde que soy millonario con la gineco


----------



## lubeck (Jun 16, 2011)

Ooohhh muy cierto...

es que todo afecta... y se tiene que tomar en consideracion....

digamos...

yo hice un circuito para unos elevacristales para mi poderosa chevy... lo hice sin proteccion alguna un zener como regulador, sin filtros ni bla bla bla... ese circuito va dentro de la cabina y va joya como dicen, nunca falla... despues hice un circuito muy similar por no decir que el mismo para probar un sensor del motor y a este le puse regulador filtro y otras cosillas como para que quedara mas chidillo y resulta que ese falla al estar cerca del motor.... ya hice las contramedidas y va bien...

ahora si que si tambien alejas la logica del motor puede ser que sea parte de la solucion


----------



## fernandob (Jun 16, 2011)

y si dedicas tiempo y pescas cual es el problema .... y la solucion.
santo remedio.
y no te va a pasar ni con pic ni con puck .

y anda a saber si el de motorola falla.
o acaso el ruido se mete por el encapsulado ?? 
o por la fuente ??
o por los pines ??
yo nunca lei una entrada con simplemente if bit ??? 
siempre le hacia retardo por soft .........en fin.
hice placas con cd4xxx que son mas viejso que los pic y supere el problema de ruidos hace rato . 

algo que si descubri es que la experiencia de el profesional hace / logra maravillas y es comun culpar a la marca, al chip o a quein estuvo cerca cebandonos mate cuando algo falla.


----------



## guitarmen (Jun 24, 2011)

havia dejado de lado la pagina pero nuevamente estoy aqui para informarles que aun sigo con el problema, hise exactamente todo lo que se me recomendo, poner filtro emi, varistores, aislar las fuentes, trabajar con triac para no tener chispa en contacto, poner los demas pines como entrada aterrisadas a tierra, etc. 

lo mas curioso del cuento es que hise el mismo circuito en protoboard y la logica funciona increiblemente bien (los estados en las salidas son los correctos), pero al montarlo en la placa no sucede lo mismo, ahora antes de conectar el motor le puse unos led para verificar que la logica de los estados de salida es correcto, es decir, en el protoboard funciona bien la secuencia logica de los estados en la salida, pero en la placa no me da lo mismo (derrepente hay instrucciones que no las ejecuta, o a veces en vez de prender los led que corresponden se encienden en otra secuencia al apretar el pulsador). Esta claro que el asunto va por la placa, algo hise mal, pero no entiendo que puede ser, si ya e hecho tres placas teniendo el mismo problema. voy a poner los esquematicos de isis y el ares del proteus para que le hechen una mirada y me den alguna pista de lo que puede ser


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2011)

MMm   y el cristal en el esquema donde esta???

imagino que si lo esta poniendo no???

ese no es el esquema de ese layout , por lo menos veo dos integrados mas y no se cuantos componentes mas...


----------



## guitarmen (Jun 24, 2011)

en el esquema no hay cristal se me olvido ponerlo, pero en la placa si lo puse, tambien en las entrades de los puladores no le puse el integrado que sale en el pcb (que es un comparador, para evitar los rebotes de los pulsadores, y señales parasitas)


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2011)

No pues yo me rindo....

solo me resta opinar que la logica la metas en una cajita metalica haciendo contacto con la tierra del pcb...


(jaula de faraday)

y que podrias usar un resonador ceramico tambien...
Suerte! lo intente


----------



## guitarmen (Jun 24, 2011)

lo mismo me dijo un amigo k hiso un proyecto con pic y le paso algo parecidoy dice que se le soluciono. pero lo mas sorprendente de todo es que al hacerlo en protoboard funciona bien y eso no k tiene ninguna caja de Faraday ni nada.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2011)

> lo mas sorprendente de todo es que al hacerlo en protoboard funciona bien



segun tengo entendido los protos tienen una capacitancia parasita, que imagino le esta siendo de provecho pero no podria asegurarlo... eso son purititas suposiciones mias 

Por favor escribe correctamente!!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 24, 2011)

y si decis que en el proto board te anda y en la placa hace cosas raras es mas que seguro que es la placa.

a mi al principio me paso varias veces cosas asi y era una pavada.....pero anda a encontrarlo.
cuanto mas compleja las placas mas posibilidaes de un error.


----------



## mariano2128 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hola la verdad es que llegue a este post por casualidad.
te comento: a pesar de que han pasado unos años, te comparto  lo siguente, 
por cosas de la vida hice un control de lavarropas con pic16f84a  a 4Mhz con un control de 5 reles comunes y dos servos.
los reles controlan los motores y electro valvulas y un servo controla el casillero del agua para diferentes funciones (agua prelavado, agua lavado, enjuagues y suavizante ) y el otro mediante una aguja indica (como un velocimetro) en la funcion que se encuentra.

bueno ahora al grano. 
se me reseteaba el pic y lo solucione con unas cosas 
- fuente electronica (de las que vienen para los modem, router, etc) de 12 volt
- un capacitor de 4700 Uf cerca del pic en la pata 4 y 14, luego del  7805.
- diodo entre la bobina de los reles (absorbe la corriente inversa después de desconectar)
- espacio de 500ms en las rutinas para que el micro no trabaje con 2 reles a la vez
- 2n3904 npn  entre el rele y el pic.
- resistencia y capacitor de 100nf  entre los terminales del rele

bueno creo que eso es todo, si ya lo solucionaste bien por ti y sino espero que te sirva

si necesitas esquemas, fotos, o algo  avisame  saludos


----------



## luisealv (Dic 12, 2017)

Muy interesante su respuesta,
también estoy en esa falla y disculpe por no poner mi circuito solo que primero estaba buscando solución a mi problema, pero no de que cuando pongo carga al relay el pic se respeta. En una vez anterior me sucedió pero lo solucione con el config de del pic poniendo el BODEN en off. Pero en esta ocasión al ponerlo en un coche se altera el circuito y comienza a calentarse.  





fernandob dijo:


> (imaginen la musiquita de cancion de cancha de futbol )
> 
> *no se ve .. el circuito no se ve !!!!*
> *porque es que no se ve ?? por que ee no se ve !!!!!*
> ...


----------



## pedroborges (Sep 7, 2019)

Bien, la salida del relé tiene un pin que se alimenta a 230 V, y tiene el otro pin que es el contacto abierto.
 los contactos del relé se pueden proteger mediante un amortiguador conectado en serie con el voltaje de alimentación de 230 voltios al relé?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2019)

No he entendido nada en absoluto .

¿Que es un amortiguador de 230V?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 7, 2019)

Hola supongo que se refiere a un varistor u otro elemento apagachispa, cómo elemento protector de contactos.


----------



## pedroborges (Sep 7, 2019)

Gracias, el relé tiene un pin que se alimenta a 230 voltios, que es la fase, en ese pin puedo conectar un amortiguador en serie? Me refiero a un snubber rc.
Cuál es la mejor solución para proteger la relé ? Sí amortiguador de 230 V


----------



## peperc (Sep 7, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola supongo que se refiere a un varistor u otro elemento apagachispa, cómo elemento protector de contactos.



yo una vez dedique una tarde a probar eso , no recuerdo bien, pero probe un par de circuitos que ustedes ponian de esa red, con C.
puse de carga un taladro en encendido siempre .
no use un rele, la idea era ver si "reducia la chispa" .
2 contactos bien cerca y yo mirando con lupa ... ... abrir y cerrar, abriri y cerrar , con la luz de el cuarto bajita.
*alguna vez hicieron la prueba ??  de eso que siempre recomiendan ??*
no vi que la chispa se redujese ( con / sin red snubber ) , si a veces me parecia que era mas .
con distintos valores de C.
en fin, dedique un buen rato al asunto y lo descarte.


----------



## chclau (Sep 7, 2019)

Yo si he probado snubber con red RC (que va EN PARALELO con el contacto, no en serie) y si que reduce la chispa. A la resistencia y a el capacitor hay que calcularlos, no es cuestion de poner cualquier valor a ver si sirve.


----------



## peperc (Sep 7, 2019)

chclau dijo:


> Yo si he probado snubber con red RC (que va EN PARALELO con el contacto, no en serie) y si que reduce la chispa. A la resistencia y a el capacitor hay que calcularlos, no es cuestion de poner cualquier valor a ver si sirve.



si eso hice, en paralelo con los contactos., sino, obviamente la Xc no te permitiriia alimentar la carga.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2019)

Lean esto: Eliminando ruidos durante el apagado de equipos de audio
Es basicamente lo mismo...


----------



## chclau (Sep 7, 2019)

Bueno es que Pedro Borges pregunto por ponerlos en serie


----------



## pedroborges (Sep 7, 2019)

Obrigado,  cómo debo hacer el cálculo del snubber ? Cualquier otra solución que sea buena para proteger los contactos del relé?
Pregunté si puedo conectarme en serie con a alimentación de 230 voltios que va al relé

Bien, puede conectar un snubber en serie con 230 voltios que alimentará un pin de relé?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> 2 contactos bien cerca y yo mirando con lupa



Con osciloscopio ! Mejor con los digitales que pueden grabar la forma de la onda !



pedroborges dijo:


> los contactos del relé se pueden proteger mediante un amortiguador conectado en serie con el voltaje de alimentación de 230 voltios al relé?



Si , poné una Snubber clásica , un capacitor de .22 uF x 400 V en serie con 100 Ohms , eso en paralelo con los contactos del relé.


----------



## pedroborges (Sep 7, 2019)

Dime cómo es el cálculo de resistencia y condensador para El snubber
Cualquier solución que se pueda usar en serie con los 230 voltios que van al relé ?
Tengo dos relés.  Es posible usar un snubber en paralelo con uno de los relés y luego enchufar el otro de alguna manera para proteger ambos relé com um snubber ?
En otras palabras, proteger dos relés con un snubber


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2019)

*El Buscador de Google es tu amigo !*

No es un cálculo sencillo , usa alguno de los clásicos cómo prueba , o el que ya mencioné , o 100 nF x 400 V y resistencia de 39 Ohms


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2019)

Primero que nada hay que saber que diablos esta conectado al relay. Luego de eso se podra evaluar si es necesario o no.
Tambien hace falta el esquema de conexiones por que eso del "pin" para aca y para alla no explica absolutamente nada.


pedroborges dijo:


> Dime cómo es el cálculo de resistencia y condensador para...


Simularlo es mas facil que calcularlo. En el link que pasé esta el modelo de simulacion que podes modificar para ajustarlo a tu situacion.


----------



## pedroborges (Sep 7, 2019)

La salida de relé tiene dos pines.

un pin tiene a alimentación de 230 voltios para cuando el contacto normalmente abierto lo cierra a 230 voltios y enciende la lámpara

el otro pin es un contacto normalmente abierto , cuando este contacto se cierra el relé está a 230 voltios no pin do contacto normalmente aberto

los relés se usarán para controlar lámparas de 230 voltios y motores de persianas de 230 voltios
La entrada del relé tiene una bobina.
Un diodo em paralelo con bobina ayuda a proteger los contactos que están en la salida del relé ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 7, 2019)

Más allá, de mencionar la tensión de trabajo. En un relé,  es imprescindible conocer la CORRIENTE, que maneja.
Por otro lado, el diodo conectado a la bobina del relé, protege al sistema que acciona al mismo. Los contactos son independientes de la bobina.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2019)

La red Snubber es para cargas inductivas , para una lámpara no iria


----------



## pedroborges (Sep 7, 2019)

obrigado, el relé sostiene hasta 10 A a su salida 

pero todavía puedo tener el snubber allí si va a controlar una lámpara en lugar del motor ?

es que voy a controlar lámparas y motores
No tengo mucho espacio en mi pcb para poner dos  snubbers

Es posible con un snubber proteger dos relés?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2019)

Claro , si dos relés activarán la misma carga , compartirán la misma Snubber


----------



## pedroborges (Sep 7, 2019)

ambos relés controlarán el mismo motor

un relé para subir y el otro relé para bajar
pero si es para controlar dos lámparas desde diferentes lugares ya no funciona ??
el relé que uso es de 4 pines, como sería la conexión de un snubber a los dos relés ?
calcular la resistencia para snubber sería esto: R=U/I= 230/10= 23 OHM 

Cómo calculo el condensador y la resistencia del snubber ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2019)

Le estan pifiando!!!!!
El snubber no va en los contactos del relay sino que va en paralelo con la carga.
Para una lampara (a saber cual es la lampara que usa...este señor cree que somos adivinos...y no sube ningun esquema ni foto) el snubber es completamente inutil a menos que sea una lampara con balasto de arranque, en cuyo caso hay que analizar en detalle. Por otra parte, si ponen el snubber en paralelo con los contactos es probable que la lampara parpadee estando apagada.

Para motores....puede ser..o no...depende de las caracteristicas del motor (tampoco nos cuenta nada de eso), pero al menos hay un inductor que puede justificar ponerlo.

Yo creo que está haciendo un diseño 100% al boleo...


pedroborges dijo:


> Cómo calculo el condensador y la resistencia del snubber ?


Ya le dije que es mejor SIMULARLO !!!!


----------



## pedroborges (Sep 7, 2019)

Estas son las bombillas estándar que se encienden a 230 voltios.

no tiene lastre de arranque
la potencia del motor es de 200 w
el voltaje es de 230 voltios del motor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2019)

pedroborges dijo:


> Estas son las bombillas estándar que se encienden a 230 voltios.


Ahá...standard incandescentes, bajo consumo, LED...cual standard??

Poné fotos!!!


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2019)

Como ya ha dicho Dr. z lo primero es saber de qué estamos hablando.
Si no sabemos que hacemos ni qué pasa no podemos mejorar lo que no sabemos si ocurre o no ocurre.

Si quieres que dure más usa un triac.


----------



## pedroborges (Sep 7, 2019)

é led
pero usando el triac cómo sería el circuito electrónico?

es que pcb tiene que ser lo más pequeño posible


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2019)

Los triacs y los motores se llevan mal. Si consigues que funcionen lo harán por décadas pero cuesta de ajustar.


----------



## pedroborges (Sep 7, 2019)

pois
Solo con un snubber puedo proteger los dos relés, uno para subir y el otro para bajar.
El motor tiene tres cables:
neutral y dos cables que controlan la dirección del motor.
cada relé tiene 4 pines
Con dos relés que controlan el motor, es posible tener un solo snubber para proteger dos relés ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2019)

pedroborges dijo:


> pois
> Solo con un snubber puedo proteger los dos relés, uno para subir y el otro para bajar.
> El motor tiene tres cables:
> neutral y dos cables que controlan la dirección del motor.
> ...


No nos estamos entendiendo:
1- Por que decis que necesitas un snubber??? Que problema has visto o que medicion has hecho??
2- Ya lo dije antes: el snubber se coloca en paralelo CON LA CARGA!!! y eso protege todos los relay que le conectes A ESA CARGA.
3- No sabemos como se conecta ese motor ni que es lo que estas haciendo.
4- Podes leer lo que te estamos contestando???? (usa google translate para que te ayude).
5- Podes subir fotos y esquemas al foro y dejar de repetir las mismas preguntas una y otra vez?????


----------



## peperc (Sep 7, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Le estan pifiando!!!!!
> El snubber no va en los contactos del relay sino que va en paralelo con la carga.
> !!!



es como eso de compensar el factor de potencia ?? 
corregir ese desfasaje que generra sobre intensidad ?


----------



## pedroborges (Sep 7, 2019)

obrigado,Te digo si es posible usar un snubber para proteger dos relés porque el espacio en mi pcb es limitado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2019)

pedroborges dijo:


> Te digo si es posible usar un snubber para proteger dos relés porque el espacio en mi pcb es limitado


 Y por que queres poner el snubber en el PCB si podes ponerlo directamente en la carga?


----------



## pedroborges (Sep 8, 2019)

gracias, No entiendo muy bien lo que quieres decir, para poner directamente en la carga, tengo que poner en el pcb
Yo en la placa tengo un conector donde conectan los cables del motor después
Pero el motor tiene dos cables, uno para caminar hacia abajo y otro para subir. 
solo con un snubber para los dos reles, no creo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2019)

pedroborges dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien lo que quieres decir, para poner directamente en la carga, tengo que poner en el pcb


Si subes una fotografía del motor yo podría ver si es posible hacer lo que propongo.


----------



## pedroborges (Sep 9, 2019)

cualquier otra solución para proteger el relé que no sea el snubber ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 9, 2019)

Puedes utilizar un relé muy sobredimensionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Puedes utilizar un relé muy sobredimensionado.


 
Y Alemán en vez de Chino !


----------



## Scooter (Sep 9, 2019)

Es un tema mil veces tratado, creo que mas vueltas no tiene.
Se busca en el foro y ya.

Lo que iba a decir ya lo he dicho varias veces.


----------



## peperc (Sep 9, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Puedes utilizar un relé muy sobredimensionado.



eso es lo que se hace , o se elige el rele o contactor  BIEN.
lo primero es no comprar por el precio barato 
y lo segundo es averiguar que quiere decir AC1 y  AC3


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 9, 2019)

Hola a todos , enpleyar un Rele sobre dimensionado puede resolver la questón de la premera chispa ( esa ocorre cuando cerriamos los contactos del rele ) y si debe a la curriente de "InRusch" o sea la premera curriente cuando la carga es enciendida (alimentada).
Despues tenemos la segunda chispa ( esa ocorre cuando desligamos la curriente de la carga).
Dependendo en mucho de lo tipo de carga enpleyada  que el Rele maneja en ese instante cuando la curriente electrica es desligada hay una bruta sobretensión en los contactos del rele , esa tensión es la suma de la fuente de alimentación ( que puede sener AC o DC) con la tensión generada por ejenplo en una carga predominantemente  inductiva ( un motor por ejenplo).
Eso si debe ao facto que cualquer inductor si opoen a variación brusca de curriente , asi cuando cortamos la curriente electrica abruptamente lo inductor cria automacticamente una tensión contra electromotriz de modo tentar  mantener la curriente constante y ahora que fue cortada.
Esa tensión electromotriz sumada a la tensión de la fuente de alimentación si desenvolve en los contactos del rele en forma de "Plasma" o tanbien conocido como "Arco Voltaico".
Ese "Plasma" destroe (estropia) los contactos del rele por electroerosión o sea hay una migración del mectal  de un contacto para lo outro contacto en lo mismo sentido de los electróns .
Eso puede sener mui bien observado mirando os contactos de un  rele estropiado en un microscopio.
Un contacto pierde material mectalico y lo otro contacto gaña ese material mectalico perdido del otro contacto.
Es possible si diseñar una RED Snubber "R y C" para reduzir ese efecto indesejable , pero  premeramente es nesesario conocer las conponentes inductivas de la carga enpleyada para si puder realizar os calculos correctamente.
Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Es possible si diseñar una RED Snubber "R y C" para reduzir ese efecto indesejable , pero premeramente es nesesario conocer las conponentes inductivas de la carga enpleyada para si puder realizar os calculos correctamente.


----------



## pedroborges (Sep 10, 2019)

Gracias, Con un diodo tvs conectado en paralelo con los contactos del relé, puedo resolver los problemas del chipas? 
Es el voltaje de CA que está en los contactos del relé. 
 Por lo que he leído, el díodo tvs puede funcionar en CA. Pero no estoy seguro


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 10, 2019)

pedroborges dijo:


> Gracias, Con un diodo tvs conectado en paralelo con los contactos del relé, puedo resolver los problemas del chipas?
> Es el voltaje de CA que está en los contactos del relé.
> Por lo que he leído, el díodo tvs puede funcionar en CA. Pero no estoy seguro


Los Diodos TVS están diseñados para trabajar en VDC.
Para VAC se utiliza un varistor. o descargador gaseoso, pero éste último creo que al producirse la avalancha en su funcionamiento, se destruye.


----------



## pedroborges (Sep 11, 2019)

Gracias,  El diodo en paralelo con la bobina de entrada del relé ayuda a atenuar los chipas de los contactos ac a la salida del relé  o no?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 11, 2019)

pedroborges dijo:


> Gracias,  El diodo en paralelo con la bobina de entrada del relé ayuda a atenuar los chipas de los contactos ac a la salida del relé  o no?


No!!!!!!!


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> el diodo conectado a la bobina del relé, protege al sistema que acciona al mismo. Los contactos son independientes de la bobina.


Aquí mencioné sobre el funcionamiento del diodo conectado a la bobina. Al parecer, no estás leyendo las respuestas!


----------



## pedroborges (Sep 11, 2019)

un varistor en paralelo con los contactos del relé es una solución para atenuar los chipas ?
No tengo espacio en el pcb para poner un condensador y una resistencia.

Solo tengo para uno de los componentes


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 11, 2019)

Me parece que preguntas y preguntas lo mismo, una y otra vez, y los compañeros ya te respondieron de todas las formas posibles, hasta en aremeo!!!

Lee y entiende las respuestas, y cuando tengas hecho algo y no funcione, recien ahi nos consultas


----------



## pedroborges (Sep 11, 2019)

obrigado, El termistor en paralelo con los contactos de relé atenúa los chipas ?


----------



## pedroborges (Sep 12, 2019)

Bueno
He estado observando y quién usa un diodo 1n4148 en paralelo con la bobina del relé

 y quien usa un diodo 1n4004 en paralelo con la bobina

cual es la diferencia entre ellos ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2019)

Cumplen la misma función , aunque son distintos. Eso protege a la electrónica que maneja la bobina de los picos inductivos de tensión inversa al desactivar el relé, no evita chispas de sus contactos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 12, 2019)

pedroborges dijo:


> cual es la diferencia entre ellos ?


Casi no hay diferencia para relays de baja tensión de bobina, pero siempre es preferible usar un diodo de alta tensión tipo 1N4007 por que algunas bobinas generan picos de más de 400V al desconectarse.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 12, 2019)

Se suele colocar los 2 elementos (bahh, los tres), la red snubber y el diodo.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2019)

pedroborges dijo:


> Gracias,  El diodo en paralelo con la bobina de entrada del relé ayuda a atenuar los chipas de los contactos ac a la salida del relé  o no?


Piensa un poco y tú solo hayaras la respuesta.
¿La lámpara que enciendo en el salón de mi casa influye en tu recibo de la luz?


pedroborges dijo:


> un varistor en paralelo con los contactos del relé es una solución para atenuar los chipas ?
> No tengo espacio en el pcb para poner un condensador y una resistencia.
> 
> Solo tengo para uno de los componentes


¿Que es lo que hace un varistor?
¿Que es lo que hace tu carga al desconectarse?
Contesta a esas dos preguntas y tu pregunta se responde sola.


peperc dijo:


> es como eso de compensar el factor de potencia ??
> corregir ese desfasaje que generra sobre intensidad ?


Exactamente.


peperc dijo:


> es como eso de compensar el factor de potencia ??
> corregir ese desfasaje que generra sobre intensidad ?


Exactamente.


pedroborges dijo:


> Bueno
> He estado observando y quién usa un diodo 1n4148 en paralelo con la bobina del relé
> 
> y quien usa un diodo 1n4004 en paralelo con la bobina
> ...


¿Cuál es la diferencia entre ambos diodos?
¿Era el mismo relé?
Contesta y te contestarás solo


pedroborges dijo:


> gracias, No entiendo muy bien lo que quieres decir, para poner directamente en la carga, tengo que poner en el pcb
> Yo en la placa tengo un conector donde conectan los cables del motor después
> Pero el motor tiene dos cables, uno para caminar hacia abajo y otro para subir.
> solo con un snubber para los dos reles, no creo


Piensa un poco porque mucho sentido no tiene lo que dices.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2019)

No hay diferencia en el funcionamiento entre usar un diodo y otro, más bien se elige según la potencia a disipar.
La función del mismo es cortocircuitar la fem generada por la bobina durante la desconexión.


----------



## Ingrimach (Ene 1, 2020)

Camaradas buenas tardes, retomando este tema, les solicito su ayuda. Intento calcular el snubber de una bomba de acuario con las siguientes características:

* Tension de alimentación: 127 VCA @ 60 Hz
* Potencia de placa: 3.5 W
* Corriente nominal: 45 mA (Medida real)
* Inductancia teorica: 7.5H??? (Se me hace demasiado elevada pero eso me arrojó el siguiente calculo)
** XL @60Hz=V/I=127/45mA
** Por lo tanto, XL@60Hz=2822 Ohms
** Entonces, L = XL / 2Pif= 2822 / 2Pi(60) = 7.5 H
* Energia en inductor: 0.5 (7.5)(.045^2) = 8mJ
* Capacitancia requerida (Cs): 8mJ/(0.5*127^2) = 0.99 uf -> Usar 1 uf
* Resistor requerido (Rs): 2822 Ohms (Se me hizo bastante elevado asi que tomé el ejemplo típico de 33.1 Ohms)

Disculpen lo improvisado de este diagrama adjunto (mano alzada, solamente estoy haciendo algunas pruebas). En ambos casos el desempeño no fue bueno, tengo picos de hasta 500 V (Adjunto capturas de Oscilo)

Me podrían apoyar con sus comentarios de favor? 

Si bien es cierto que se podría lograr un mejor desempeño con un tric y un moc, cabe señalar que por el momento, mi interés es lograrlo con este arreglo por medio de rele.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2020)

Fijate acá si te sirve: Eliminando ruidos durante el apagado de equipos de audio
Yo no calculé el snubber sino que lo ajusté por simulacion.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 2, 2020)

Ingrimach dijo:


> Camaradas buenas tardes, retomando este tema, les solicito su ayuda. Intento calcular el snubber de una bomba de acuario con las siguientes características:
> 
> * Tension de alimentación: 127 VCA @ 60 Hz
> * Potencia de placa: 3.5 W
> ...


Para esa corriente seguramente valdrá con el moc solo, pero ten en cuenta que igualmente necesitarás un snubber.
En día yo controlaba contactores dierectamente con los MOC3020


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2020)

En una breve simulación (*sin varistor*) se obtiene:

El trazo verde corresponde a R=2K2 y C=1uF
El trazo azul corresponde a R=2K7 y C=1uF

Y me pregunto: si hacés el cálculo para que diablos decís:


Ingrimach dijo:


> Resistor requerido (Rs): 2822 Ohms (*Se me hizo bastante elevado asi que tomé el ejemplo típico de 33.1 Ohms*)


----------



## Ingrimach (Ene 2, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Para esa corriente seguramente valdrá con el moc solo, pero ten en cuenta que igualmente necesitarás un snubber.
> En día yo controlaba contactores dierectamente con los MOC3020



Gracias Scooter, de hecho en algún momento lo controlaba con un MOC con cruce por cero y un triac con su respectiva protección dv/dt pero en verdad por el momento quiero lograrlo con este método a base de Rele, ya es personal. Saludos.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En una breve simulación (*sin varistor*) se obtiene:
> 
> El trazo verde corresponde a R=2K2 y C=1uF
> El trazo azul corresponde a R=2K7 y C=1uF




Excelente Dr. Zoidberg, agradezco tu respuesta, de hecho tengo un mov 20d275k (275 VCA). Aun así aun tengo algunos picos no deseados en mi aplicación, por eso solicito su consejo. Seguro algo estoy haciendo MAL.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y me pregunto: si hacés el cálculo para que diablos decís:



Respondiendo a tu pregunta, no soy experto en el calculo de snubbers, de hecho no estoy seguro si este método sea correcto, especialmente porque en pruebas reales sigo teniendo un dv/dt elevado. Le echaré un vistazo a "Eliminando ruidos durante el apagado de equipos de audio".

Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2020)

Ingrimach dijo:


> de hecho no estoy seguro si este método sea correcto, especialmente porque en pruebas reales sigo teniendo un dv/dt elevado


En base a las simulaciones el calculo es correcto (lo que no es corrrecto es reemplazar 2K8 por 33 ohms).
Yo que vos, pediría prestado un inductómetro y mediría la inductancia de la carga mas los cables.

PD: no es muy buena idea usar un protoboard para medir respuestas transitorias...


----------



## Ingrimach (Ene 2, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En base a las simulaciones el calculo es correcto (lo que no es corrrecto es reemplazar 2K8 por 33 ohms).
> Yo que vos, pediría prestado un inductómetro y mediría la inductancia de la carga mas los cables.
> 
> PD: no es muy buena idea usar un protoboard para medir respuestas transitorias...



Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, de hecho corrí algunas simulaciones y estos fueron los resultados... Claramente veo que el arreglo RC arrojado en cálculo tiene un buen desempeño. Intenté incrementar R y jugar con C para mantener la constante pero tampoco fue buena idea...

Voy a soldar componentes para quitar el factor pronto de la prueba.

Inductometro no tengo y no creo sea fácil conseguir uno pero a nivel práctico mi procedimiento fue el siguiente:

* Conecté un resistor con valor conocido en serie con mi inductor
* Conecté mi generador de funciones
* Excité el sistema con una onda sinusoidal a una frecuencia X.
* Medí la caída de tensión de la bobina y del resistor.
* Jugué con la frecuencia de tal forma que ambas caídas de tensión fueran iguales. Entonces, XL=R
* Solo fué cuestión de sustituir XL en la ecuación de inductancia, sustituir la frecuencia obtenida y despejar L. 
* Mi comprobación fue hacer lo mismo a la inversa. Calculé la impedancia a 60Hz. Agregue R y verifique ambas caídas de tensión. La diferencia fue mínima, seguramente por temas capacitivos y resistivos de la bomba que se están despreciando.


----------



## peperc (Ene 2, 2020)

Ingrimach dijo:


> Camaradas buenas tardes, retomando este tema, les solicito su ayuda. Intento calcular el snubber de una bomba de acuario con las siguientes características:
> 
> * Tension de alimentación: 127 VCA @ 60 Hz
> * Potencia de placa: 3.5 W
> ...



a veecs, tener un osciloscopio y querer calcular.. te mete en lios.
digo, por que una persona comun para una bomba de pescera, conun rele ( un rele de lo mas clasico , comun y barato es de 10 amper de contactos.
entonces para una bomba que consume 45mA y imaginando un pico de arranque de 10 vece sese valor( MEDIO amper) .
el 99,999999 % de la gente coloca el rele y se va a dormir.
se te moriran los peces ,  se te echara a perder toda la pescera , te pelearas con tu novia, te volveras a juntar, tendras hijos, te moriras vos y los extraterrerstres invadiran la tierra antes de que ese rele se estropeee.

ahora, si tenes ruido, tableteo de el rele, eso es por el circuito de control.


----------



## Ingrimach (Ene 3, 2020)

Jeje, la historia de mi vida descrita en breves líneas... Pero sucede que el tema no es la corriente sino dv/dt.

Por otro lado, esto es una pequeña parte de algo mucho más complejo pero me sirve de experiencia y para hacer pruebas "sencillas" antes de entrar a algo complicado. Solo eso.

Saludos


----------



## HiJack (Ene 18, 2021)

Hola, amigos. Necesito ayuda sobre el mismo tema pero con una pequeña diferencia. Hasta el momento se discutió sobre cargas inductivas (que generan la chispa el desconectar el relé). En mi caso, tengo una carga capacitiva y la chispa se genera al conectar el relé. Quiero que mi relé sirva tanto para cargas inductivas como capacitivas. El Snubber funciona perfectamente cuando conecto motores, pero no es efectivo cuando conecto una carga como por ejemplo una fuente switching. Existe algún dispositivo que me permita eliminar la chispa al momento de la conexión? Saludos desde Argentina.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 18, 2021)

Lo ideal es usar un NTC, o un softstart mas sofisticado. O incluso algun paso por 0 de la tension.
He visto que usan capacitores en paralelo con los contactos, pero ni idea de los valores


----------



## HiJack (Ene 18, 2021)

Muchas gracias, DJ T3!!! Muy interesante la propuesta de detectar el paso por 0. Lo voy a estudiar para ver si llego a alguna solución práctica.
En el caso del NTC, la carga es de 220VAC y consume 5A. Qué NTC sería el adecuado?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 18, 2021)

El problema de detectar el cruce por cero y un relé, es que es poco probable su eficacia.
Tratándose de un sistema electromecánico, no hay forma de sincronizar el momento del cierre de contactos y el cruce por cero periódico.
Pero si funcionaría perfecto en un sistema de estado sólido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 18, 2021)

No entiendo por qué se produce una chispa cuando *conectás* una carga capacitiva. Inicialmente los capacitores están vacíos y podría ser un virtual cortocircuito, que puede contenerse colocando transitoriamente una resistencia que controle la velocidad de carga, pero de ahí a que salte una chispa....no me lo creo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 18, 2021)

Yo me referia a detectar la primera vez, estando en 0, no hay forma de que los contactos creen ninguna chispa, luego quedaria conectado, sin importar la frecuencia de la red.

Con lo de que salta la chispa, quizas se refiere a como cuando lo enchufas, que se ve o se escucha la chispa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 18, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Con lo de que salta la chispa, quizas se refiere a como cuando lo enchufas, que se ve o se escucha la chispa.


Ese es el problema, por que no me interesa lo que el "vé" sino lo que en realidad ocurre en el circuito 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## emilio177 (Ene 18, 2021)

HiJack dijo:


> Muchas gracias, DJ T3!!! Muy interesante la propuesta de detectar el paso por 0. Lo voy a estudiar para ver si llego a alguna solución práctica.
> En el caso del NTC, la carga es de 220VAC y consume 5A. Qué NTC sería el adecuado?


Facil compra un ntc de 5amper,


----------



## HiJack (Ene 19, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ese es el problema, por que no me interesa lo que el "vé" sino lo que en realidad ocurre en el circuito 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


Hice pruebas con un relé transparente y es claramente visible el chispazo al momento de conectar (no así al desconectar).
En las pruebas noté que la chispa no tiene siempre la misma intensidad, considero que este efecto puede ser porque la activación del relé suceda en diferentes instantes de la senoidal de línea (tal como sugiere DJ T3).
Todo esto es consecuencia del llamado de un cliente al que el relé de mi equipo le quedó "pegado".
Este relé maneja un balasto electrónico al que se le conecta una lámpara especial.
Tras desarmar el relé con problemas observé que sus contactos se habían soldado, quedando cerrado todo el tiempo.
En estos días intentaré activar el relé al instante de detectar el cruce por 0.
Les haré saber los resultados.
Saludos y gracias a todos por sus aportes.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 19, 2021)

Ojo que asi como asi, no es solo detectar el paso por 0, sino hacer un latch. Osea, esperar al 0 de la senoidal y activar de forma permanente el rele. Es complejo, y puede que una minima parte haga chispas siempre, ya que el rele es muy lento.
Existe la posibilidad de cambiar el circuito?
Si es asi, se podria hacer con TRIAC (rele de estado solido)


----------



## emilio177 (Ene 19, 2021)

HiJack dijo:


> Hice pruebas con un relé transparente y es claramente visible el chispazo al momento de conectar (no así al desconectar).
> En las pruebas noté que la chispa no tiene siempre la misma intensidad, considero que este efecto puede ser porque la activación del relé suceda en diferentes instantes de la senoidal de línea (tal como sugiere DJ T3).
> Todo esto es consecuencia del llamado de un cliente al que el relé de mi equipo le quedó "pegado".
> Este relé maneja un balasto electrónico al que se le conecta una lámpara especial.
> ...


Solo pones un condensador y eliminas chispas o la reduces ahora si se queda pegado debes poner un rele de mas corriente


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 19, 2021)

HiJack dijo:


> "En estos días intentaré activar el relé al instante de detectar el cruce por 0."


Hola a todos , caro Don Hijack con un rele convencional ( electromecanico) no logras ezicto porque su inercia mecanica no permite hacer esa manobra tan rapido asi , o sea cuando disparar (activar) por cero lo contacto solamente cerriara despues de pasado alguns ciclos.
Esa tecnica solamente es factible con uso de reles de estado solido ( basado en Triacs).
Si la chispa ocorre en lo momento de encendido entonses la curriente de Inrush ( curriente incial cuando la carga es energizada) es muy elevada y en eses casos un una partida suave ( soft start) serias la solución mas acertada.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## HiJack (Ene 19, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Ojo que asi como asi, no es solo detectar el paso por 0, sino hacer un latch. Osea, esperar al 0 de la senoidal y activar de forma permanente el rele. Es complejo, y puede que una minima parte haga chispas siempre, ya que el rele es muy lento.
> Existe la posibilidad de cambiar el circuito?
> Si es asi, se podria hacer con TRIAC (rele de estado solido)


Entiendo, pero como les comenté antes, se trata de un equipo que ya está a la venta y, si es posible solucionar el problema con unas líneas de código más sería lo óptimo. En caso de no poder, tendré que rehacer el circuito y las placas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 19, 2021)

HiJack dijo:


> En estos días intentaré activar el relé al instante de detectar el cruce por 0.


Eso es inútil por que el tiempo de respuesta del relay y mucho mayor que el tiempo de la onda en cero y cuando se cierre la tensión va a ser elevada.

Tenes que poner una resistencia en serie y puentearla luego del arranque...o usar un NTC como te dijeron.

Que relay estás usando? Por que los Omron para microondas son económicos y se aguantan la conexión sin problemas.


----------



## HiJack (Ene 19, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don Hijack con un rele convencional ( electromecanico) no logras ezicto porque su inercia mecanica no permite hacer esa manobra tan rapido asi , o sea cuando disparar (activar) por cero lo contacto solamente cerriara despues de pasado alguns ciclos.
> Esa tecnica solamente es factible con uso de reles de estado solido ( basado en Triacs).
> Si la chispa ocorre en lo momento de encendido entonses la curriente de Inrush ( curriente incial cuando la carga es energizada) es muy elevada y en eses casos un una partida suave ( soft start) serias la solución mas acertada.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Gracias, Daniel.
En mi equipo utilizo siempre los mismos relés. Ya probé que tienen una inercia de 3ms desde el momento en el que son energizados y el momento en el que efectivamente unen sus contactos. Intentaré corregir el problema detectando el paso por 0 y agregar 7ms para que los contactos cierren aproximadamente en el próximo cruce. Ahora me encuentro trabajando en eso.

Por otro lado, cómo recomendás que implemente el soft start para una carga de 220V 10A?


----------



## emilio177 (Ene 19, 2021)

HiJack dijo:


> Gracias, Daniel.
> En mi equipo utilizo siempre los mismos relés. Ya probé que tienen una inercia de 3ms desde el momento en el que son energizados y el momento en el que efectivamente unen sus contactos. Intentaré corregir el problema detectando el paso por 0 y agregar 7ms para que los contactos cierren aproximadamente en el próximo cruce. Ahora me encuentro trabajando en eso.
> 
> Por otro lado, cómo recomendás que implemente el soft start para una carga de 220V 10A?


Una foto de tu modulo rele y aparatos que este conectando..


----------



## HiJack (Ene 19, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Una foto de tu modulo rele y aparatos que este conectando..


Envío ambas fotos.
El balasto que puso en corto el relé es exactamente este....


----------



## emilio177 (Ene 19, 2021)

HiJack dijo:


> Envío ambas fotos.
> El balasto que puso en corto el relé es exactamente este....


No abuses al pobre rele, a los reles también les duele cuando le abusas con la corriente, debes usar un rele o contactor de mas potencia, y santo remedio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2021)

Relesucho Chinoli de contactos de p"lata" . . . 

En un buen relé el chispazo licua la plata y mantiene los contactos limpios !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 19, 2021)

HiJack dijo:


> "Por otro lado, cómo recomendás que implemente el soft start para una carga de 220V 10A?"


Bueno a principio serias un resistor de limite de curriente de inrush donde su valor resistivo es bajo y una dicipación razonable ( algunos Wattios) en serie con la carga y pasado algun tienpo  , quizaz meo segundo despues un otro rele curtocircuita ese resistor de limite.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 19, 2021)

No me parece lógico caracterizar el relé, puede que ahora funcione bien. Me gustaría saber como has medido esos 3ma. Pero con el tiempo eso va a cambiar.
Si consigues ajustar un triac será "eterno" muchísimo mas que un relé.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 19, 2021)

Cómo comentaron, la detección por cero y relé NO va.
Lo que puedes hacer es lo sig.
Utilizar el relé y un TRIAC.
La secuencia de acción sería 1ro. activar el relé, luego el TRIAC en el cruce por cero.
Para desconectar, desactivas el TRIAC en el cruce por cero, luego desconectas el relé.
De esa manera, el relé siempre conmutará sin corriente en los contactos.


----------



## HiJack (Ene 19, 2021)

Amigos, tras probar con termistores y resistencias de diferentes valores no logré anular la chispa.
Me puse a trabajar en el programa y logré hacer que la activación del relé sea prácticamente coincidente con el cruce por 0 de la senoidal de línea, apagando totalmente el chispazo (por lo menos visiblemente).
Muchas gracias DJ T3 por tu gran aporte!
En las próximas versiones del equipo haré la activación mediante un TRIAC, pero por ahora pude salir del paso.
Gracias a todos por sus ideas y el aporte de sus experiencias. Me siento orgulloso de pertenecer a la comunidad electrónica.
Saludos.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 19, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Cómo comentaron, la detección por cero y relé NO va.
> Lo que puedes hacer es lo sig.
> Utilizar el relé y un TRIAC.
> La secuencia de acción sería 1ro. activar el relé, luego el TRIAC en el cruce por cero.
> ...


¿ Cual seria la ventaja de dejar el relé si agregas un triac ? Hay algo que me estoy perdiendo.


----------



## HiJack (Ene 19, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ Cual seria la ventaja de dejar el relé si agregas un triac ? Hay algo que me estoy perdiendo.


El equipo con relé está ya en la calle y en poder de mis clientes. Es mucho más simple para mí actualizar el programa que modificar la placa.
En la próxima versión pondré un TRIAC en lugar de un relé.


----------



## emilio177 (Ene 19, 2021)

HiJack dijo:


> El equipo con relé está ya en la calle y en poder de mis clientes. Es mucho más simple para mí actualizar el programa que modificar la placa.
> En la próxima versión pondré un TRIAC en lugar de un relé.


Entonces hiciste un trabajo deficiente... los equipos se deben probar varias veces recien entregar al cliente... no debe fallar, porfavor que alguien mas que le diga que le ponga un rele de mayor potencia o si va a trabajar con triac no es necesario sincronizar nada...


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 19, 2021)

Con respecto al TRIAC, si solo es "encendido" y "apagado" (osea NO un dimmer), entonces hasta se puede ahorrar en programacion con los optodiac MOC con cruce por 0 integrados...

Aunque resolviste temporalmente el problema, podrias actualizar cualquier equipo con solo haciendo uso del TRIAC y montarlo en una placa que coincida con los pines del rele usado. Eso seria mil veces mejor...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 20, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ Cual seria la ventaja de dejar el relé si agregas un triac ? Hay algo que me estoy perdiendo.


Muchos sistemas lo utilizan por seguridad por si el TRIAC se pone en corto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 20, 2021)

Hola a todos , debemos recordar que un relé es infinitamente mas seguro que un Triac , eso porque enpleya conponentes electromecanicos y no silicio (estado solido) .
La idea del relé aca es una protección extra caso lo Triac  falle en corto circuito , ahora si el fallar en abierto , pacienzia hay realmente que canbiarlo para volver a funcionar , peeeero es muuuucho mas seguro fallar desligado do que ligado eternamente en una condición de sobrecargado!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rvm66868 (Feb 7, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Muchos sistemas lo utilizan por seguridad por si el TRIAC se pone en corto.


Es bastante común en la industria de equipos electrodomésticos de algo de respeto, los relés conmutan para variar las bobinas y cambiar sentido de giro y demás y el triac ajusta velocidad, arranque y desconecta. Esto disminuye la el tamaño de los contactos ya que estos no abren la carga y el triac abre en paso por cero y si este falla creo pueden abrir en emergencias


----------



## vjadan (Mar 30, 2021)

Hoy me he levantado con una duda bastante chorra. 

¿Por qué los contactos de un relé a una misma corriente soporta una determinada tensión en alterna y otra tensión en continua, siendo la primera mas elevada que la segunda?

Por ejemplo el SDR: Corriente 10A, alterna 250v, continua 30VDC.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2021)

Por que en AC los arcos de apertura se apagan solos cuando la onda pasa por 0, mientras que en DC la unica forma que se apaguen es "alejando" los contactos y con un maximo de 30V garantiza que se apague con la separación de contactos que tiene ese relay.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 30, 2021)

Como estamos acostumbrados a tratar con cc de juguete, literalmente, no somos conscientes de la mala leche que tiene.
Exinguir arcos en cc es problemático y bastante.


----------



## vjadan (Mar 30, 2021)

Bien eso explica porque no encontraba una relación entre la potencia alterna y la de continua.

Muchas gracias a ambos!


----------

